# 1938 Colson Imperial



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2021)

I know some of you been thinking dang did he go foreign on us posting all those eyetalian bikes? Nope bought plenty of iron built right here in the good 'ol US of A as well. Case in point is this bike I actually bought right before I left but the fenders and guard didn't arrive until I was already down the road. Finally got it put together today and gave it a check ride--everything a-ok. Gotta give a shout out to @fordmike65 for alerting me to this one and @rickyd for allowing me to be the next caretaker of this rare machine. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Aug 18, 2021)

.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 18, 2021)

If I had the dough I would've loved putting these two side by side!


----------



## kreika (Aug 18, 2021)

kreika said:


> Great looking bike! I picked up a 1938 waterfall badged Colson awhile back. Is the unmarked waterfall badge with a head tube badge an earlier option?= Mike’s pic answers that. lol


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 18, 2021)

Biggest mistake I made was like 25 years ago at the local Vets Stadium antique flea market...a lady had the womans version
dissassembled but complete in a box for 300.00... I passed like an asssssed. DOH

Shawn you must know how rare those 38's are...I have one and it's a favorite ...thanks to Mike Fitz Copake
many years ago


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 19, 2021)

That bike found a great home in your collection Shawn!


----------



## catfish (Aug 19, 2021)

Beautiful bike


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 19, 2021)

It must be like Christmas coming home and having all these bikes waiting for you Shawn!  Congratulations on such a fabulous bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It must be like Christmas coming home and having all these bikes waiting for you Shawn!  Congratulations on such a fabulous bike!



Yep I had about 50 boxes of parts and ephemera to open and I've put together seven bicycles and two tricycles. I'll start the road trip this weekend to pick-up one of my motorcycles, a bicycle, a tricycle, and a wagon. Still need to go see @onecatahula who picked up a bunch of stuff for me and go to Nashville for my other motorcycle and Florida for another bicycle. It's good to be home! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> If I had the dough I would've loved putting these two side by side!
> 
> View attachment 1464584



I don't know if it would be the ultimate Jack n Jill but it would be pretty close! Condition wise your 'Jill' is a lot nicer than my 'Jack' but when dealing with these you don't get many chances at acquiring one. I think a registry of any of these early Imperials would be a short list and especially in original condition. V/r Shawn


----------



## 123totalpack (Aug 19, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I know some of you been thinking dang did he go foreign on us posting all those eyetalian bikes? Nope bought plenty of iron built right here in the good 'ol US of A as well. Case in point is this bike I actually bought right before I left but the fenders and guard didn't arrive until I was already down the road. Finally got it put together today and gave it a check ride--everything a-ok. Gotta give a shout out to @fordmike65 for alerting me to this one and @rickyd for allowing me to be the next caretaker of this rare machine. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1464574
> 
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> Biggest mistake I made was like 25 years ago at the local Vets Stadium antique flea market...a lady had the womans version
> dissassembled but complete in a box for 300.00... I passed like an asssssed. DOH
> 
> Shawn you must know how rare those 38's are...I have one and it's a favorite ...thanks to Mike Fitz Copake
> many years ago



I agree Bob. This is one of those under the radar bikes. You don't realize how rare they are until you start looking for one. I can count the number of original paint bikes known and still have at least one finger left on one hand. A couple of other things; while these look like a snap tank they aren't. These have the Colson long screw and threaded sleeve holding them together. Also this is the only model I know of that used the Wald Jiffy stand from the factory. Not my favorite stand but does give it additional cool factor I think. V/r Shawn


----------



## oskisan (Aug 19, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep I had about 50 boxes of parts and ephemera to open and I've put together seven bicycles and two tricycles. I'll start the road trip this weekend to pick-up one of my motorcycles, a bicycle, a tricycle, and a wagon. Still need to go see @onecatahula who picked up a bunch of stuff for me and go to Nashville for my other motorcycle and Florida for another bicycle. It's good to be home! V/r Shawn




Holly Crap! Christmas in August.. I'm jealous!!


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 19, 2021)

Amazing score.  Congrats on being the next caretaker.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 19, 2021)

Nice bike, Shawn.
But those Italian jobs are, Bellissimo!


----------



## nightrider (Aug 19, 2021)

It's a tad crusty for your collection, isn't it? Are you going to "restore" ?
Johnny


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2021)

nightrider said:


> It's a tad crusty for your collection, isn't it? Are you going to "restore" ?
> Johnny



I have much crustier and no this bike will not be messed with other than to track down the brake lever, cable, and a speedo. V/r Shawn


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 19, 2021)

Shawn - is the Troxel logo on the seat of this Imperial the same as this one?  I have another seat on one of my Colson's I'm trying to date.

Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2021)

The same with the exception of “GENUINE LEATHER” underneath. V/r Shawn


----------



## nightrider (Aug 19, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I have much crustier and no this bike will not be messed with other than to track down the brake lever, cable, and a speedo. V/r Shawn



I hope you know I was being sarcastic. Another fine specimen you have aquired!
Johnny


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 21, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> Biggest mistake I made was like 25 years ago at the local Vets Stadium antique flea market...a lady had the womans version
> dissassembled but complete in a box for 300.00... I passed like an asssssed. DOH
> 
> Shawn you must know how rare those 38's are...I have one and it's a favorite ...thanks to Mike Fitz Copake
> many years ago



I should've read page 2 before asking if those were Troxels!


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 25, 2021)

Nice Shawn.


----------



## fatbike (Nov 26, 2021)

I really dig those N.E.T.D. headlights that only seemed appeared on 38 Colson models that were never shown in the catalog. Interesting with the WF nameplate and badge combo and the only I have seen them both in conjunction is the simple decorative WF or private or hardware bikes. Neat bike.


----------

